# Nik, OnOne, Topaz: Which and Why?



## ColorfulMonochrome (Sep 15, 2013)

So, I'm seeing all over these forums people recommending the above three applications to all aspiring photographers. My question is why would you get each one? I've noticed there's some repetition in each program, yet it's always recommended to get all three. So, what's the benefit of each? 

Also, if you're trying not to spent a big chunk of money all at once, then what order should you buy them in? Would it be just as beneficial to buy individual software from each company vs buying the whole set/suite? 

I know these would help a lot in my post-processing, but it can get pretty pricey when you add up each of these software applications. So, I'm hoping to get what'll help me the best without going broke in a week or month, if that makes sense.

Any information and help is definitely appreciated. =-]


----------



## KmH (Sep 15, 2013)

The industry standard is Photoshop.

I would recommend starting with one of the free raster graphics applications like GIMP.org or Photoscape.org.

Photoshop Elements is usually more than sufficient for amateur photographers.

From a professional's perspective, the applications you mention are pretty inexpensive as far as professional grade software goes.

Check out this thread this thread, and in particular see post #9 - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/graphics-programs-photo-gallery/339256-topaz-software.html


----------



## ColorfulMonochrome (Sep 15, 2013)

I already have both Lightroom and Photoshop, but I'm constantly hearing how those aren't enough. That Nik, OnOne, or Topaz is practically required. I'm also nowhere near professional yet, so it's expensive for where I'm at.

Are you implying that it's not all that necessary? At least at my stage?


----------



## ann (Sep 15, 2013)

Interesting question for today, as I have spent the morning working on some images from my Russia trip.  Used all three. Sometimes on one image all three.

There maybe some similar options, but not that much at least IMHO.

Photoscape is a very good program that I recommend to my students all the time. Especially at a starting point.

I do have PS, don't like lightroom.

Topaz has a new program called Clarity, that I used quite often this morning. 

Since I don't use PS on a regular basis I find the plug ins most helpful, however, i rarely use just a preset, but tweak them as well.


----------



## ColorfulMonochrome (Sep 15, 2013)

I actually do most of my work in Lightroom with retouching in Photoshop.

I'll look into Clarity. Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## ann (Sep 15, 2013)

The nice thing about topaz , upgrades are always free. ALso , Adjust which is one of their favorite is on sale or at least it was; and then one doesn't have to buy all 14 of their programs. Use the free trial on the one (s) you think you might find value in using.

If you go to their website and sign up for email messages, they do webinars free all the time and they always offer a discount on the program they using.


----------



## mmaria (Sep 17, 2013)

ColorfulMonochrome said:


> I already have both Lightroom and Photoshop, but I'm constantly hearing how those aren't enough. That Nik, OnOne, or Topaz is practically required. I'm also nowhere near professional yet, so it's expensive for where I'm at.
> 
> Are you implying that it's not all that necessary? At least at my stage?




ok, I used all of them and they are great softwares but my opinion is that you really don't need them nor they're required at all! 
yes they will make a life easier in terms that they're not time consuming and practically do the job for of you, you can just tweak it a little. 
But... it is much better for you and your photography that you invest some time and learning into Photoshop so you know what are you doing and how you can achieve certain look. 
I don't know what are your Photoshop skills but the most powerful tool there is the curves. Almost everything that other adjustment do you can  achieve with curves. But understanding the whole story demands some serious learning. I can recommend you some courses if you want. 
I use CS6 and currently have Nik. Love the tonal contrast in Nik and use the software much less then I thought I would.
But that is just my opinion.


----------



## Murray Bloom (Sep 17, 2013)

I agree with the previous post. There's virtually nothing that you can't do with Photoshop once you learn to use it. As far as shortcuts, I recommend the *free* suite of PS plugins and actions from The Light's Right Studio: Digital Darkroom @ The Light's Right Studio Web Site

As for Topaz, Nik, etc. I find them to be superfluous, not exactly a requirement.  Keep in mind that many photographers who recommend various software packages are paid to do so.


----------



## ColorfulMonochrome (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys! =-]

I definitely have to learn more about curves. Anything I've done in PS has been self-taught. Sadly, it was only recently that I started messing with adjustment layers at all. I also want to dabble in some HDR at some point.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 17, 2013)

While you can do everything you want in Photoshop if you know how, the advantage of the add-ons is that you can do all the effect in one swift shot on a single separate layer and save a great deal of time. 

That being said, there are two other points you might consider. These add-ons are redundant, one set should do what you need. (I have the Nik group because I was a registered user of Efex Silver Pro and got the rest for nothing.) And second, a lot of the effects are relatively crude and best used sparingly.


----------



## ColorfulMonochrome (Sep 17, 2013)

Yeah, I was looking through all of them, and came to the same conclusion of them being quite redundant. I actually decided my best bet would be to go with Nik. I've heard the best reviews about it compared to the others, and for the price, I imagine it's quite a steal. I'll have to wait a bit before I can get it, but I imagine it's quite worth it in the end.


----------

